# Brown tummy feathers?!



## Flitzhope (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a beautiful green budgiebut recently I have noticed some of his feathers on his belly are turning brown it isn't on the skin! I have no clue what this could be from and it didn't come off in the bath


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

Depending on how soiled the feathers have been, it can take more than one bath for your budgie to get them all cleaned.
Did your budgie come into contact with some kind of substance that could have turned his feathers that brownish colour?
A photo should be helpful, so we have a better idea of what you are seeing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree with aluz, a picture would be very helpful.
Do you have newspaper in the cage bottom that the budgie may have rubbed against soiling his feathers?

Please keep in mind you do not need to wash or bathe your budgie.

You can offer him a bath and see if he likes it. 
You can also try misting him lightly with room temperature water to see if he prefers that.
Some budgies like to play under a faucet with a very slow gentle stream of water coming from it.
Some budgies prefer to rub or roll on wet leaves such as kale or romaine lettuce.
Some budgies love water and others do not show any interest in baths, showers or "bathing". 
If your budgie prefers not to bathe or shower, that is just fine.

If your budgie is hand tamed, and doesn't mind being handled, then you can use Renu Contact Lens Solution to remove the staining on his feathers. Put the solution on a cotton ball and rub it gently down the feathers in the direction they grow.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've already been given great advice so I will only add to be sure to read through the links provided! There's lots of valuable information that will help you to stay posted on the best possible practices for keeping budgies  

If you have any questions afterwards, don't hesitate to ask as we'd love to help  

Keep us posted! :wave:


----------



## Flitzhope (Aug 22, 2016)

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e...5-9148-47B7-929B-03C0FB6F4665_zpslnteqmb5.jpg

Best picture of I have if it! Thanks for the advice so
Far


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What you are seeing on the feathers is nothing I would be concerned about in the least. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, he looks just fine to me


----------

